# EPS Sizing question



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm looking at getting an EPS, and just trying to confirm the right frame size. I'd prefer to go for a sloping frame as I like the extra standover height.

These are the suggested measurements from WS and CC:

*Wrench Science*
WS Recommended Sizes 
Frame Size center-to-center: 51 cm 
Frame Size center-to-top: 52 cm 
Overall Reach: 64.00 cm 
Saddle Height: 68.87 cm 
Handlebar Width: 46 cm 

*Competitive Cyclist*
Seat tube range c-c 50.5 - 51.0
Seat tube range c-t 52.1 - 52.6
Top tube length 46.3 - 46.7 
Stem Length 10.2 - 10.8
BB-Saddle Position 66.6 - 68.6
Saddle-Handlebar 49.3 - 49.9
Saddle Setback 22.8 - 23.2

Gender M
Inseam 78 cm
Trunk 57 cm
Forearm 33.5 cm
Arm 63 cm
Thigh 105 cm
Lower Leg 52.25 cm
Sternal Notch 137.5 cm
Total Body Height 170 cm

I think a 48 sloping looks about right. Can anyone else with similar measurements confirm what they're riding?


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm 174 tall and ride with a 71cm seat height (shortish legs) and I ride a 52 trad.

A 48 Sloper has the same dimensions as the 52 trad - but obviously with a sloping TT. I would think it's about right (going off your measurements). 

46 handlebar width on such a small bike?? Do you have shoulders like Arnie?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

one80 said:


> I'm looking at getting an EPS, and just trying to confirm the right frame size. I'd prefer to go for a sloping frame as I like the extra standover height.
> 
> These are the suggested measurements from WS and CC:
> 
> ...


My saddle height and reach are just a tad higher than what you need. I used Wrench Science and Competitive Cyclist t size my first Colnago and went with a 50 sloping. I needed a reach of 65 cm and the 50 sloping had a 54 top tube, so I went with an 11cm stem. I bought a C50 last year in 53 traditional, and while I do not have many miles on it, it seems to be pretty dead on, while the 50 sloping with the 11cm stem seems to be just a tad long in reach.

To give you some idea about my dimensions, I am just under 5' 9" and my inseam is 30".

I think the 48 sloping will work just fine for you. It would actually work for me too, but it would be on the smaller size. I could also use a 52 sloping, but it would be on the larger end of the spectrum.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

And yes, that's the bar size it recommends for my shoulder width, though I might run a 44 instead. Unfortunately for me, I don't have the bodyshape of a lithe model, I'm much more on the short and squat side of things


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Does one80 refer to your weight?

I wasn't going to mention the bar size. I am smack dab in the middle of 42's and 44's. Either of them will work for me. I know a guy that races in the area that also rides 54cm traditional Colnagos and he uses a 46cm bar. He is a stocky guy.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Haha no, one80 is just a username. There is a short and boring story about where it came from, but I won't go into into it.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Any chance someone could post a pic of an EPS in 48s and the equivalent traditional size?


----------



## 358pe68 (Dec 20, 2008)

one80 said:


> Any chance someone could post a pic of an EPS in 48s and the equivalent traditional size?












Here you go, 520mm traditional which is pretty close 480mm sloping.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

Go traditional. Stand over height? The horizontal TT is ideal for sitting on at the lights ;-)


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

I like the idea of a traditional frame, especially with the PR82 and PRZA colour schemes, but I also don't like the look of having the saddle sitting almost on the top tube which is close to where I'd need it.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

haydos said:


> I'm 174 tall and ride with a 71cm seat height (shortish legs) and I ride a 52 trad.
> 
> A 48 Sloper has the same dimensions as the 52 trad - but obviously with a sloping TT. I would think it's about right (going off your measurements).
> 
> 46 handlebar width on such a small bike?? Do you have shoulders like Arnie?



It's totally possible. I'm 173cm tall and my inseam is 80cm inseam (70.7cm saddle height) and I use 46cm wide Deda bars (measured outside to outside) because I have wide shoulders.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

You need to consider how much saddle to bar drop, reach and saddle setback you need to chose the frame with the best combination of headtube length (including the top of headset), top tube length and seat tube angle. Between the standard and sloping geometries there could be as many 3 sizes that are workable for your specific fit needs depending on your specific riding style, physical measurements, flexibility and choice of components. Beyond that the one... the best choice for you will likely depend on your aesthetic preference... although sloping geometry may better serve you if you have a long torso/short inseam.

I could make a 50s, 53 or 54 work for me perfectly depending on my choice of saddle (rail length for setback), stem (length and angle) and bars (reach and drop). Year, brand and model of brake/shifter levers can also factor in.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's my 52 trad with a 71cm seat height as a reference


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

haydos said:


> Here's my 52 trad with a 71cm seat height as a reference



That's a seriously beautiful bike. Two questions... 

1. Is that around 8.5 or 9cm of drop? 

2. How do you like the new SSM Regal saddle?


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

358pe68, do you know what the saddle height is on that 52 traditional?

haydos, what's your height and inseam? Beautiful bike by the way.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

One80,

I'm 174 tall with 79.5cm inseam. 71cm saddle height. Size 45 Euro Sidi's.

Rocco,

The new Regal (now that it's broken in) is the best saddle i've ridden, including the old regal. Hard to begin with, but now it's just perfect.

I think the drop on the EPS is about 8cm, I used to run 10cm on my Pro Machine, but I can't run it that low on the EPS. I think it has more to do with the STA being way further forward, putting lots more pressure on my hands.

Here's a pic of my Pro Machine the day it was built - before peals went on.


----------



## 358pe68 (Dec 20, 2008)

one80 said:


> 358pe68, do you know what the saddle height is on that 52 traditional?


680mm from bb-center to the seat rails.

-pe-


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

imho, you should measure a few ways for seat height for consistency- i prefer BB center to top of seat, and also center of pedal hole to top of seat. this accounts for changes in saddle as all saddles have different heights from rail to top, and also for cleat differences as all pedal/cleat/shoe heights are different.

haydos you have a nice collection so far- anything else? what stem length are you using?


----------



## angeluci (May 24, 2009)

Hi there. Nice bikes. Haydos can you give me the measurement from the nose tip of saddle to center of handle bars at stem? and stem length if not already provided? (the Colnago) Much obliged.
Cheers uci.


----------



## 358pe68 (Dec 20, 2008)

r_mutt said:


> imho, you should measure a few ways for seat height for consistency- i prefer BB center to top of seat,.....


As long as I have the same saddle, it doesn't really matter. It's easier to measure with ruler from seat rail. But Ok, bb-center - top of saddle = 725mm.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Stem length on the Nago is 120mm, and the BMC is 110. I'll check the measurements for you re saddle tip to bars tomorrow. Been away for a few days...


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Traditional*

I have three Colnago's, a Master Olympic, Tecnos and a C40.

The Master is a 52 traditional while the Tecnos and C40 are both 51's. If I did it over again, they would all be 52's.

Height 169
Inseam 76
BB to seat rails 68.4, probably about 70 to saddle top
Stem 100

I'm in Tokyo but can post some pics when I get back to Singapore on Thursday.

If I have a choice between sloping and traditional, it would be traditional solely for aesthetic reasons. My 4 steel customs are all non-sloping.

For me standover is not relevant if the bike's geometry is relatively normal and doesn't have an abnormally high BB. I look at top tube length and setback first fpr fit. After that, BB height, WB and trail for handling.

I also have a BMC SLC01 in a 49 but haven't built it up although it spec's out, more or less, like a 52 Colnago.





one80 said:


> I'm looking at getting an EPS, and just trying to confirm the right frame size. I'd prefer to go for a sloping frame as I like the extra standover height.
> 
> These are the suggested measurements from WS and CC:
> 
> ...


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey One80 - the measurements that WS and CC sites give you are only an estimate and need to be taken with a grain of salt. Would you shoot me an email (cliff[at]wrenchscience[dot]com)and I can collect some more info from you and get you confident about your fit? Fitting consult is totally free of course - I don't want you to get on a Colnago that is the wrong size.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the offer Cliff, I've emailed you all my details.


----------



## MasterTi (Apr 25, 2002)

Assuming you could get the same virtual top tube length, would there be any discernable difference in ride quality between an EPS with traditional versus sloping geometry?


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Controlling for fit issues (long-legged/short-torsoed folks stick with trad), personal preference and flexibility are the biggest factors here (flexible riders picking sloping). Otherwise I'd say that the smaller, compact sloping geo is indeed less bike - meaning easier to throw around beneath you, a bit twitchier and racy. Frequently a bit lighter as well.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Lovely, lovely....makes me want to buy another EPS...........in fact I will!!!


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

so is the EPS the top of the line racing frame from colnago, or is it the CX1?


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Depends who you ask - they're both top-of-the-line and they're both being ridden in pro circuits around the world this year. CX1 is a perkier crit bike and EPS is more suitable for epic riding.


----------

